# Portsmouth/Bilbao



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I can't find the thread about this where someone kindly posted websites where you can buy tickets for next year.

P&O don't allow you to book return tickets if your inbound is the following year. My crossing (outbound) booked direct with P&O on the 22/10 made 6 months ago is £361.

I looked at the posted websites and was asked for .........wait for it..........a Spanish site that wanted to charge me a whopping €763 for a single journey in April 2009. Can't be right! I double checked to make sure it was a single and not a return.

Did I book, did I as 'eck  

Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ian, i had a quote online from PO ferries Portsmouth-Bilbao out 5th Dec. in 10 Mar 2009 for £664 only 2 days ago

One way inbound 10th mar 2009 was £365.

bob


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I'll give them a try again.

Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta and I have just been discussing this crossing, just wondered in general how you all find the price compares, taking into account not paying fuel and tolls through France etc maybe it sounds expensive but it probably isn't a lot different when you look at it that way.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Briarose

As I have a 7.4ltr Chevy, it about balances out with the added bonus of arriving in Spain fully refreshed especially as I am a singleton.

The downside is, The Pride of Bilbao isn't the best boat in the world.

Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

camperian said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> As I have a 7.4ltr Chevy, it about balances out with the added bonus of arriving in Spain fully refreshed especially as I am a singleton.
> 
> ...


 Thanks I don't think it is an option for us as such as Hubby is not keen on ferries LOL he once did Weymouth to Jersey and was sick all the way and that put him off for life LOL but had just been talking to Sonesta and it might be something for them to mull over...........is the boat that bad LOL


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Not that bad ...but.......trip out last year, the boat was full(well not quite) of mini booze cruisers who do the round trip. I'm showing my age here, but after dumping bags in cabin, went straight to the bar and they were already deep into their fourth pints (men and women).

Having said that, the trip back this spring was a delight although a rough passage until the channel (a huge low pressure area had swept in from the Atlantic) with many people to strike up conversations with. One couple had been on the same campsite as myself and had been fined €150 by the Spanish police for their A frame.

I find the Carvery Restaurant good value for both b/fast and evening meal with b/fast winning by a short head....and you can always go back for more  

Dolphins and whales to look out for in the Bay of Biscay.


Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

camperian said:


> Not that bad ...but.......trip out last year, the boat was full(well not quite) of mini booze cruisers who do the round trip. I'm showing my age here, but after dumping bags in cabin, went straight to the bar and they were already deep into their fourth pints (men and women).
> 
> Having said that, the trip back this spring was a delight although a rough passage until the channel (a huge low pressure area had swept in from the Atlantic) with many people to strike up conversations with. One couple had been on the same campsite as myself and had been fined €150 by the Spanish police for their A frame.
> 
> ...


 Oohh its odd isn't it how the booze cruisers are happy to just go there and back it wouldn't be my cup of tea, but everyone to their own as they say.

Ref the Bay of Biscay I am sure that once when flying we had bad turbulance and someone on the flight said 'its often rough over this area' the dophins and whales sound good though.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi all
Just booked portsmouth to bilbao on 14th nov for 2 oldies + 7m m/h & 3m trailer with 4 berth inside cabin through caravan club £290.01 one way. CCC said they would price match after they quoted £327 They tried to overcharged me last year and I had to claim £96 back.
The other quotes I got where £350 to £360 so i think cc done well.

Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I reckon it costs about £425 each way from Costa del Sol to Dover :diesel
tolls ferry etc plus of course 3000 miles of wear and tear.Any return trip at under £1000 must be good value.
Various articles suggest Brittany is to start it's Portsmouth Santander service in 2009 but no sign of it yet in fact there's nothing on their web site for 2009 am waiting to book for May/June anybody seen anything
Colin Frier


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I bought my Portsmouth to Bilbao in May, 6.9m + towing small car £328, only managed to book return a month ago £408 for february 23rd.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It is all down to space and demand. The money spinner for P&O and Brittany is freight. We are a nuisance. Ticket cost will depend on day of week there is high freight demand for sailings which cut out France and the ban on Sunday driving, for instance. Likewise with a gap in sailings, or fewer sailings in jan and feb and march the pre and post Easter rush in April 2009, both way, over wintereers returning and summer vistors going out will shoot up prices.


----------



## 117792 (Oct 27, 2008)

We have never used the portsmouth - bilbao ferry before.
We have just retired so instead of just having 2 weeks to rush across the channel and fit it all in we can now spend more time over there.
booked our crossings this am via the c&cc
out - portsmouth - bilbao 5th Nov
in - calais - dover - 11th Dec
all for £290 which I thought good value, and that includes a 4 berth standard cabin 'cause all the 2 berth had been taken.

Carol


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*Calais/Benidorm vs Bibao/Benidorm*

Have a look at this please and tell me what you think.


----------

